# Don't be discouraged



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I just feel moved to say the following and I hope this doesn't come out wrong.I know that the written word can sometimes be misunderstood but anyway here goes.I know from reading some of the posts here that some of our members are having a rough time of it and all I want to say is do not be discouraged we all have set backs. There are times when you may think is it worth doing the programme I seem to be getting nowhere fast,I have little or no improvement in my symptoms and I would just like something to happen. There are many here who have gone through this as well including me, all I can say is try to adopt a positive approach to the programme tell yourself that you are going to get better that there is light at the end of what may seem to be a dark tunnel at times. Marylin ,Eric Mike and other folk will do their very best to help you along the way they sure have been a great help to me.Read the success stories say to yourself "They got well and I'm gonna join them" other people are no different to you if they can get better so can you.The down times can really bring any of us down to an all time low but just do the programme as instructed, no short cuts, and watch the improvements happen. It may be slow progress but any progress is better than none,count the positives and ignore the negatives. Fill in the log in the middle of the booklet that comes with the programme, monitor your progress give yourself a reward when your doing well. Be positive, positive, positive each day and reap the benefits that are waiting for you to get you back to good health.Thats enough from me.Positive Mental Attitude. P.M.A.Kindest regards to you all.JB


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, thanks ffor the positive post, it is good when the other members encourage and help people if there having a rough time. Thanks for taking sometimess and adding your thoughts on this they are very helpful.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awww, thanks jb  Kind of you to mention this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jb, Thanks for the reminders; they are always valuable and needed.







When I "lose it", it is via tears, NOT via hope.Thanks.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for that JB. It cool that it came right after i 'lost it'!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, JB. I couldn't agree more. Life has it's ups and downs, but we're always here to support each other.JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,thanks JB, supporting each other is what the BB is about







Best RegardsMike


----------

